# In your opinion. ...



## nightster (Aug 27, 2015)

Aside from test, what in you opinion is the best other bang for your buck compound and why?  
Example.. I like xyz, because I cut best with it.. or I like abc because I get better pumps.. etc..


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 27, 2015)

I like that fast acting kick start you get from Dbol. It is a standard issue steroid that is reasonably priced and easy to get. Not only will D-Bol give you more muscle mass but it will also give you a sudden burst of extreme energy which you can utilize pumping weights to solidify the muscles you have gained.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 27, 2015)

I like being natty because I like being natty.  #teamnatty. 


Well ill answer for a lot of guys here and say I like tren because tren is tren.  Tren is like a magical lighting bolt that comes out the tip of my penis, like I'm cummin 24/7. Well that's at least how I feel on tren.  Makes you feel there is no weight you can't push, no pussy you wouldn't fuk, no mountain you couldn't climb, no vein that wouldn't show, high blood pressure that you couldn't reach. Each time running tren we all hit prs, not prs in the gym, but prs on out bodies!!! Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 27, 2015)

Anadrol

What doesn't it do for you?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 27, 2015)

I would say tren..

Puts on size fast
Never got bloated
Great aggression
And who doesn't love the cough?


----------



## bvs (Aug 27, 2015)

yeah id think most guys would say tren. for a moderate cost it gives huge benefits


----------



## stonetag (Aug 27, 2015)

Tren overall.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Halo. Makes me normal and shit


----------



## Milo (Aug 27, 2015)

NPP for me. In comparison to Tren, it makes me fuller which is always a good thing to me. With Tren I'd get the cough a couple times a week and ****ing hated that. Thats the name of the game though. As for orals, gotta go with Dbol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 27, 2015)

Tren is the most versatile IME, plus best "bang for the buck". 

Sides though are more pronounced with Tren than just about any other compound I've run.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 27, 2015)

Orals.  

Superdrol!!


----------



## DF (Aug 27, 2015)

Deca for a bulk & feels good on the joints.


----------



## Freedom (Aug 27, 2015)

Tren was my favorite back when I was running AAS. I felt like a beast with no bloat. crazy strength, size, aesthetics.


----------



## tommyguns2 (Aug 27, 2015)

Milo said:


> NPP for me. In comparison to Tren, it makes me fuller which is always a good thing to me. With Tren I'd get the cough a couple times a week and ****ing hated that. Thats the name of the game though. As for orals, gotta go with Dbol.



I agree with this.  Tren is great, but in terms of best bang for your buck, NPP is tough to beat.  I simply explode on even low doses of this stuff.  I've never run it more than 100mg EOD, and after 3 weeks I've got to pull the dose back because I'm gaining weight and size so fast.  Will get a few pimples on my torso, which I don't like.

Dbol is also awesome in terms of best bang for your buck, and you get real, significant results fast.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 27, 2015)

Well I'm just currently doing "trt" at 250 a week with test e so I can't contribute too awful much to the thread.

I do have to say with just the 250 a week I've seen some good improvements and I'm getting curious about how 500 a week will treat me.

After that though I'm gonna run some Deca, heard a ton of good stuff about it


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 28, 2015)

There is no problem that tren can't cure.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 28, 2015)

All this tren talk is making me wanna take the shit again


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 28, 2015)

Drol and Tren are my favorites.  I want to give deca another shot though.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 28, 2015)

U guys know my answer. Nandy. Can do anything imaginable on that shit. Makes me feel like a lightning bolt coming out of herms cock. Lol. Makes me strong and big as fukk. Deca diarrheas right on tren.


----------



## HDH (Aug 28, 2015)

Anything that puts my body in an anabolic state and food.

To me, different steroids will give a different appearance.

I guess it would depend on what "look" you are going for.

Bang for buck, meaning less expensive looking big...

Test, deca and dbol/adrol.

H


----------



## GSgator (Aug 28, 2015)

Tren gets my vote as well. I try to do it once a year and thats when major improvements are noticed by myself and everyone else. Tren gives me a look no other compound has been able to produce once I get over the cardio kill I literally  feel like a god on the stuff.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 28, 2015)

test !!!! drol is pretty good, deca i like for my joints. tren makes me feel like a elephant is on my chest


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 28, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> There is no problem that tren can't cure.


 except old age,,,, well it cures it cause it kill's ya


----------



## Big O (Aug 28, 2015)

I always start my cycle with test cyp. Then after my first bottle I'll do test cyp and decca together and after those bottles I get more test cyp , decca, and 20 mg dianabol


----------



## Big O (Aug 28, 2015)

nightster said:


> Aside from test, what in you opinion is the best other bang for your buck compound and why?
> Example.. I like xyz, because I cut best with it.. or I like abc because I get better pumps.. etc..



If you do the tren get acitate. But me personally like the decca and dianabol. If I could do it over again I would do test sust 250mg, with tren acitate, and some  Anadrols


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 28, 2015)

Going by the bottle isn't very accurate bub. 



Side note: I REALLY want to run npp in my next cycle but my source doesn't have it. Boo.


----------



## Milo (Aug 28, 2015)

Big O said:


> I always start my cycle with test cyp. Then after my first bottle I'll do test cyp and decca together and after those bottles I get more test cyp , decca, and 20 mg dianabol



Why wait to run deca? That shit takes forever to get going.


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 28, 2015)

Tren gets my vote as well.  As far as bang for your buck, there are ways to get them (tren and test) very very cheap.  Just have to research a lot and experiment a little.


----------



## Big O (Aug 28, 2015)

Milo said:


> Why wait to run deca? That shit takes forever to get going.



Decca take 2-3 weeks to get in. By then joints should be good


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 28, 2015)

Big O said:


> Decca take 2-3 weeks to get in. By then joints should be good



I think he's asking, why do you use a vial of test before bringing nandrolone into the mix?


----------



## Milo (Aug 29, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> I think he's asking, why do you use a vial of test before bringing nandrolone into the mix?



Yeah this one


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2015)

It'd be an oral. Drol will make you a superhero in a week or so...or  super villain.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 29, 2015)

Halo.......


----------

